# Die besten Filmenden



## Camô (23. Januar 2010)

Servus!

In der SuFu nix gefunden, also eröffne ich diesen Thread, der keiner weiteren Erklärung bedarf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich ist zu erwähnen, dass der Thread spoilert.

Ich würde sagen, dass ihr eine persönliche Top5 eurer liebsten Filmenden aufstellt, ich fang mal an: (Reihenfolge muss keine Rangfolge sein)

1. Heat - Robert Deniro und Al Pacino mit dem finalen Handschlag, untermalt von Mobys großartigem "God moving over the Face of Waters". Schlicht atemberaubend.

2. Se7en - eine Hollywoodproduktion mit Topstars, die dennoch den Schritt wagt, entgegen der gängigen Hollywood'schen Konventionen, ein deprimierendes Finish hinzulegen.

3. American History X - ähnlich wie Se7en, trotzt es allen Klischees und versetzt den Zuschauer am Ende in einen Schockmoment, auch wenn es wenige Minuten vorher zu erwarten war.

4. Philadelphia - Einfach traurig Hank's stetem Verfall zuschauen zu müssen. (der erste Film, der mir einige Tränen abverlangt hat)

5. The Green Mile - wer hat nicht mit Tom Hanks mitgefühlt, als er - trotz Unschuld - Michael Clarke Duncan auf den elektrischen Stuhl setzen musste. Großes Kino.


Ich habe mit Sicherheit einige geile Enden unterschlagen, aber das waren die, die mir spontan einfielen.


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Der Soldat James Ryan.

Zum Schluss, als Ryan an dem riesigen Kriegsfriedhof in der Normandie steht und nochmal vor dem Grab des Captains salutiert. Ich finde es ein wenig klischeehaft, aber ist immer wieder ein Gänsehaut-Moment und hat mich bei den ersten Malen echt zu Tränen gerührt.

Sonst fällt mir außer American History X und The Green Mile nichts mehr ein und diese wurden ja gennant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es kommen leider viel zu wenige Filme raus, die in einem wirklich Gefühle wecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2010)

Die Bruecke nach Therabithia, wo der Junge dann beginnt den Tod seiner Kameradin zu verkraften und dann seine Schwester ins Reich [font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]Therabithia mitnimmt.[/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]Wie ich schon schrieb, nach dem Film war meine Stimmung mehrere Tage lang todestraurig. [/font]


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Januar 2010)

falls den Film noch jemand kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Backdraft.
Ich find das Ende irgendwie eindrucksvoll, wenn die ihre toten Kameraden ehren (auch wenns übelste Klischees sind)


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Januar 2010)

Das Beste Filmende war für mich das alternative Casablanca Ende bei Simpsons.
einfach nur gut ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

Das beste Ende mhhh.
Brokeback mountain war traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Hangover bestes Ende ever.
Und bei manchen FIlem wars Ende auch noch geil... weils endlich vorbei war...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Januar 2010)

Forrest Gump und Im Westen nichts Neues

Hab bei beiden Filmen angefangen zu heulen wie ein Baby. Und bei Filmen passiert mir das wahrlich nicht oft.

Edit: Um genau zu sein eigentlich nie ausser bei den beiden Filmen.


----------

